# Plants



## r0d1mus (Jul 5, 2004)

I was just wondering which plants are the easiest to care for?


----------



## Gumby (Aug 13, 2004)

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?act=Search&f=87


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

swords, java ferns just to name a few


----------



## r0d1mus (Jul 5, 2004)

Gumby said:


> http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?act=Search&f=87
> [snapback]901809[/snapback]​


Searching for easy plants takes too much time


----------



## goodnews (Oct 5, 2004)

anacherous and amazon swords are easy as are jungle val


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Vals I don't find as being an easy plant at all. You can grow it in low light, and mind you I've never managed to kill one, but the slightest damage or die off at the tip of a leaf means the whole leaf dies eventually. It's very difficult to keep them looking healthy in my experience because the slightest damage causes problems for the entire leaf.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

You can try Hygrophila's,Anubias,Java Fern/Moss,Egeria desna and Ceratophyllum Demersum.Thety all are easy plants and most of them are vicious nitrate eaters!!!!


----------

